# Observer Article !!! Fertility Tx Abroad



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/woman/story/0,,1684149,00.html

Have a read 

Some FFs were interviewed for this article - you might recognise the stories !! Names have been changed


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Snap !!!  We have a memory box too and I will do the same - although I am going to go and buy the paper and cut it out - I love newspaper clippings


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Jennifer. I haven't logged on for a couple of months (doesn't time fly) and thought i'd catch up, i'm really glad I did.  We are just getting our blood test results updated for CERAM then they will be finding a donor for us.

There are odd days when I have doubts about what we are doing but reading articles like this reminds me that we have made the right decision.  It can make you feel like you are the only one who has to go this route.  I've had difficulty finding reading material to help us come to terms with everything.  
I must update my profile, i'm sure it says something about having no options left......


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

That is a brilliant article, thanks Jennifer!  I'm so glad to see it, I truly feel that not enough people know about our situations and just don't understand.

I have a question for you all - you mention you're putting together a memory box (which sounds like a FAB idea, BTW), what kinds of things are you putting in it?  I'd love some ideas because I just feel that I'll want to explain to our future child when the time is right.

Thanks all and thanks again Jennifer for posting this wonderful article! 

Michelle xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I found the comment by the HFEA "The Human Fertility and Embryology Authority, which regulates services in Britain, counsels caution. Foreign clinics may voluntarily sign up to codes of practice but they are not obliged to."
a bit of a cheek.

The EU Tissue Directive sets standards to which clinics must conform, in all 26 European countries.  And clinics must obey this directive by April 2006.  The standards set by the EU Tissue Directive, exceed those set by the HFEA.  As a result, the HFEA complained, that UK clinics couldn't meet the new higher standards in time, and so negotiated an extension, until April 2007!


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Jennifer,

The article is brilliant. So many woman who were previously given little or no hope of ever having a baby, will benefit from this. I hope it makes the HFEA finally sit up and take notice as to what their laws have created. We won't sit back and take no for an answer where our dreams of motherhood are concerned. We simply find other ways to make it possible. It makes me proud to be a part of a collection of men & women who are standing up for this.

Sasha.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

I just popped in to check this article had already been posted in here - and it has..of course!! 
Excellent article.
Exx


----------



## nugs (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought the article was very good too and am grateful to those of you who participated in it as it gives a clear view of why we went abroad for treatment.  I have read other articles, for example one on New Years Day in The Times saying that women are going abroad for fertility treatment so that they can choose the sex of their baby.  Mis-representation of our situations makes me very angry.

I dislike the term 'IVF holidays' as I would not describe my experience as a holiday, but can see why it was used in this feature to get people to read it in the first place.

A very good friend of mine is the editor of Closer Magazine and I was discussing the article with her yesterday.  She is very keen to do a story in Closer and was wondering if anyone is interested in taking part.  If anyone is keen perhaps you could IM me and I can give you her contact details or get her to contact you if you would prefer.

Nugs


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Well done Jennifer for setting up this thread !
Yes, great article, and I'm quite happy to say that I am in it ... can you spot me !!!!
Very interesting Lorna about the tissue directive.  Do you have a link for where I can look that up ?  I was thinking of writing a letter to the Observer in response to the article, thanking her for such a great article, but commenting on the 'tourism' thing and also now on the Directive, so I want to make sure I get my facts straight !
Nugs, I will IM you about Closer mag.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Morning ladies
I'm surprised at the positive response to the article, my initial reaction was quite negative.
I was interviewed for it and I would definately not describe myself as "girlish"! although like Bluebell I'm glad I was interviewed and saw some of my points raised in the course of the article. I think the folks from Donor Link and the HFEA should look where they're coming from and the  impact their input has
I thought it put too much emphasis on the tourism part. When I was interviewed Louise seemed to be putting emphasis on the cheap flights as a significant factor in the increase in "abroading" and while this may be a factor I think the biggest 2 issues which have fed this increase are the availability of information on the internet with  on line support and also the restricitons in place from the HFEA.
She's so right about the holistic approach offered by clinics abroad - the English clinics wouldn't have the wherewithall to set up an operation ike Ceram

Hope all are well. Looking forward to the meet up on Saturday

Jo


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Read the article this morning (it takes me sometime to get through the Sundays!) and thought it was great. I've had all my treatment in the UK but was highly sceptical of the 'holiday/tourist' element. (We had considered Spain but only because it would reduce the wait and because DH speaks excellent Spanish - sunshine and holiday was not a factor!)
Nice to see FF getting a name check!
Lizi.x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

I read the newspapers and hence this article last night and thought it was a good article if a little negative in places. 
It is good to a wider audience of people now aware that tx abroad is easy and an option for them. 
I really hope it gives the NHS and private clinics here the boot up the **** they need to make tx better for UK patients.
Lovely to see FF getting a mention too.

Superb to see Ruth mentioned - go girl!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

In case you haven't seen it, FF are going to interview _Dame_ Suzi Leather - post your questions here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45878.0.html


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

I was interviewed by Louise and she's quoted me quite a bit and used the donor postcard pictures which I brought home from IM, but cut off their contact details.  I thought it was a good article, but she could have mentioned other clinics in Spain and other countries as well.

Love Eggsey & Jellybun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Anybody else think this should be a sticky


----------



## cazandant (Jul 6, 2005)

I too was interviewed for this article .... but feel a bit sad about the result as I only agreed to do it on the basis that that it would help other couples in a similar situation to make an informed choice ... and I felt that our bit came over as very negative     

For example, I have never needed a Spanish dictionary whilst talking to anyone at the clinic in Spain!!!! ... and I felt that the doctors and nurses were very professional in the way they dealt with sorting our 2nd donor eggs very quickly, and were realistic about the chances of bfp with only one ET..... The fact that we felt that all communication about our tx was left until the very last minute was blown out of all proportion and definitely over exaggerated by Louise, the journalist!!!

However, other positive comments I had made were dotted throughout the article, and I was pleased to see such a long report about IVF etc abroad, so I suppose I shouldn't grumble too much!!!  

So, keep on hanging in there all you abroadies!!


----------

